# What are UAE beachs like?



## Tyrone77 (May 1, 2005)

What are UAE beachs like?


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

I'll try to find some pics for you


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Here are some I found:

Shore:









Sand:


















^ Okay the last one might be a little idealisitic.  But from my experience the beaches were *very* clean and there is not really a dress code. You will see some women fully covered and some almost naked.

EDIT: Btw, I think the first two photos were taken by a UAE forumer, can't recall who....


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, the myth that you have to go covered up (like people say in the US unfortunately) is completely bogus... dubai is very liberal and the beaches are extremely nice and peaceful. The water activities like jet ski, boating, etc are alot nicer than in the US and the workers take alot of pride in their work. The rates are alot cheaper as well than US.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Dubai

















Abu Dhabi 

















Ajman















courtesy of www.pbase.com

Um Al Quwain

















Fujairah

















Ras Al Khaimah

















Sharjah


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

You might think im crazy, but are there shells on the sea shore? Im addicted to those beautiful shapes and colours.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Alot of them.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

ohh thats another reason then to go to Dubai  too many reasons already


----------



## Alfred (Aug 1, 2004)

UAE beaches are really good when you don't want to see women, but men.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

If you want to see hot women you need to go to the private hotel beaches 
And anyway, in a few years time there probably won't be any public beaches left in Dubai


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Alfred said:


> UAE beaches are really good when you don't want to see women, but men.


and you say that based on what ??


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Found a very interesting article:

The temperatures in the UAE have started to rocket. A walk to the local supermarket at lunchtime has already begun to feel like a journey of epic proportions and in a few weeks time, we’ll have resigned ourselves to three months of unremitting house-arrest.

The three-month incarceration awaits us like a prison sentence, but before we lock ourselves indoors like Victorian spinsters we advise you to make the most of the bearable temperatures.

One of Dubai’s undisputed attractions is the warm turquoise waters and powdery white sands of the Arabian Gulf. So slap on the sunscreen and make the most of the beaches while you still can.

Dubai’s main beach is one long stretch of sand divided by hotels and private clubs, interspersed by a few public access beaches.

The hotel beaches are very well-maintained and luxurious with lawns, swimming pools and a beachside food and beverage service, but daily entrance fees range from dhs100-250 so we checked-out the public beach life in Dubai.


Dubai Open Beach

The Dubai open beach is popular with families, offering a children’s play area, showers and toilet facilities with nearby cafes and there are lifeguards on patrol during the day.

At the weekend, it is transformed from a simple stretch of sand to a site of anthropological interest, whereby armies of men patrol the sands in slack-jawed wonder as they try to advance their knowledge and visual understanding of the semi-clad female form. For some privacy Saturday is the designated ladies day. The entrance near Dubai Marine is often busier than Sheikh Zayed Road so it’s best to come in the other entrance further along Jumeriah Beach Road.

Location: Jumeirah Beach Road.

Open hours: 24 hours daily.


Jumeriah Beach Park

Jumeirah Beach Park is one of most popular beaches in Dubai. They charge a mere dhs5 for entrance to the site and unlimited use of the facilities - which include cafes and fast food stations, toilets and shower facilities. The beach consists of a long stretch of white sand about half-a-mile long, which overlooks the developmental eyesore of one of the ‘world’ islands. On weekdays, the beach is usually populated by holiday-makers although at weekends it can become a testosterone-charged hot-spot for Dubai’s lascivious male population hoping to meet babes in bikinis. During the weekend, ladies are advised not to bathe unaccompanied, as the men can become nuisances. You’ll find them bobbing around in the sea en masse - women often complain of feeling out-numbered and of being surrounded by men.

In spite of this, the beach Park is a welcome bathing spot and if you like your beaches to be stacked with facilities, it is most pleasant experience during weekdays and the women-only ladies day, which falls on a Saturday.

Location: Jumeirah Beach Road

Open hours: Daily, 8am-10.30pm, Thursday – Friday, 8am-11pm, Sat-Sun, women and children only.


Al Mamzar

Al Mamzar is a large park located in the Al Hamriya area, between Deira and Sharjah.

It is the greenest of all Dubai’s beaches, with trees, foliage and grass areas dotting the perimeter of the amphitheatre.

The paths coil around open grass spaces winding between the picnic areas and a children’s playground. The beaches stretch-on endlessly with a view of nearby Sharjah, and they have sheltered areas for swimming, lifeguards as well as changing rooms.

Al Mamzar has a barbecue area, and visitors are advised to bring their own food as Al Mamzar only has one cafeteria, the Happy Dolphin Cafe.

The cafe has a limited supply of refreshments and a children’s arcade area, so should your kids’ tire of the pleasures of the beach, then the whirring, bleeping and alien-slaying games should keep them occupied.

Location: Al Hamriya area. Admission dhs5. Open Hours: 8am-11pm Daily, 8am-11.30pm on Thursday/Friday, Wed for Ladies only.


Wollongong

Wollongong was once the preserve of Dubai’s kite surfing fraternity, who have since been banished to practice at Jebel Ali.

Despite the young dudes’ departure for pastures new, Wollongong has retained its kudos among Dubaian hipsters.

Small and basic, Wollongong may be, but it tends to attract a younger crowd than Jumeirah’s other public beaches.

Location: five minutes from the Burj, near the old Wollongong University.

http://www.7days.ae/content/view/80/16/


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

BTW isn't the 'Bur Dubai' beach taken up by the port? What is the Deira beach like?


----------

